# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  مؤشر خارق يحدد لك نقاط الدخول والخروج بدقه فائقة  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## ibda

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله د
اليكم هذا المؤشر ارجو تجربته على حسابات ديمو للتأكد من مصداقيته 
تجدونه والشرح بالمرفقات 
ارجو ان اكون قد ساهمت معكم بالقليل.
مع تحيات
ابدأ
Start

----------


## aaamal1026

ما اسم المؤشر

----------


## ibda

اسم الؤشر ibda  :Regular Smile:   
اسمه: XT19

----------


## aaamal1026

شكرا

----------


## هادي الكاتب

الأخ ibda شكرا جزيلا
ولكن عندما وضعت المؤشر لم يتغير أي شيء في الشارت

----------


## ibda

تحياتي 
لقد ارفقت في البداية ملف بالغلط 
ارجو ان تستخدم الملف المرفق الجديد الذي يحمل اسم: Xt19
وتقبلو تحياتي

----------


## هادي الكاتب

نعم أخي لقد أنزلته وفككت ضغطه وأضفته للريل تريدر
ولكن عندما أضفته للشارت "الباوند" لم أجد تلك العلامات التي تكلمت عنها

----------


## بسيط

وانا نفس  الشي  لم  يظهر اى شي

----------


## ibda

السلام عليكم 
اخواني المؤشر لا يعمل على الاصدار الجديد 4 
جرى التنبيه 
الاخوه الذين عمل معهم المؤشر الرجاء اخبارنا لان بعض اخواننا لم يعمل معهم المؤشر
وتحياتي 
ابدأ
Start

----------


## المراقب

*عفوا أخوي ... لكن*  
هل تسمح وتشرح لنا كامل تفاصيل ، طريقة التثبيت و على أي برنامج يمكن تثبيته... انا احتاج الى 
الطريقة خطوة خطوة .... ثم في مقال اخر نحتاج ان تشرح لنا تجربتك مع هذا المؤشر ..!!!
لك مني جزيل الشكر ...
وللجميع تحية مسائية معطرة ....

----------


## هادي الكاتب

أنا قد أضفته إلى الريل تريدر وليس الميتا

----------


## ibda

السلام عليكم 
المؤشر شرحته بالصوره المرفقه في بداية الموضوع فهو يعتمد بشكل كلي على انحناء او انعطاف المؤشر اي حين يظهر المؤشر باللون الازرق يكون مؤشر شراء في حاله اتجاهه عامودي للاعلى. واذا ظهر باللون الاحمر فهو مؤشر بيع في اتجاه عامودي للاسفل. اما في حاله ظهوره في مستوى افقي فعليك بمتابعة المؤشرات الاخرى لكي تستفيد بالدخول في صفقات صغير من 10 - 20 نقطه لحين ان يعطيك المؤشر اشارة بيع او شراء جديده. 
وهو يعمل فقط على برنامج الميتاتريدر الاصدار القديم 3.8 اي انه لايعمل على الاصدار 4 
وتقبلو تحياتي 
ابدأ 
Start

----------


## تمساح اطخم

اخوي   
المؤشر لم يشتغل على الريل او الميتا ولا على النسخة القديمة او الجديدة 
ما يطلع اي شيء

----------


## ibda

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني لقد احترت في عدم ظهور الؤشر لديكم وسوف اسعى جاهداً بأن اجد حل لهذه المشكله في اقرب وقت  :Sad Smile:   
كما ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء البحث عن السبب لان الشارت الذي ارفقته يوضح المؤشر وهو يعمل بشكل جيد.
مع تحيات اخوكم
ابــدا
Start

----------


## الامير693

حبيبنا ابدا.... 
يمكن تقصد هذى المؤشر..... 
استخدامه مع الدما 13*13 والسار افضل...

----------


## ibda

السلام عليكم  
اخي وعزيزي الامير مساء الورد 
ما اقصده ليس ذلك المؤشر  
وللتذكير انا من تطرق للمزج بين AscTrend مع dma 13x13 في موضوعك زبدة الـ dma 13x13 للحصول على نتيجة مرضيه: https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...0&page=2&pp=15 
وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## الامير693

> السلام عليكم  
> اخي وعزيزي الامير مساء الورد 
> ما اقصده ليس ذلك المؤشر  
> وللتذكير انا من تطرق للمزج بين AscTrend مع dma 13x13 في موضوعك زبدة الـ dma 13x13 للحصول على نتيجة مرضيه: https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...0&page=2&pp=15 
> وتقبل تحياتي

 xt19 is not inducation .....it is expert 
/*[[
 Name := XT19 
 Author := ERB
 Link :=
 Notes := 
 Lots := TradeVol
 Stop Loss := 0
 Take Profit := 0
 Trailing Stop := 0
]]*/
Defines: TP(1000),TS(70),SL(80),x(18),y(8),annual(0);
Variables: cnt(0),TradeVol(1),f1(0),f2(0),f3(0),f4(0);
If annual=1 then
{If TimeYear(Time)=2003 and Month<7 then Exit else
If TimeYear(Time)=2003 and Month=7 and Day<16 then Exit;};
If Hour=6 then
   {
  If f1=0 then
     {
     SetOrder(OP_BUYLIMIT,TradeVol,Ask-x*Point,0,Bid-SL*Point,Ask+TP*Point,Lime);f1=1; 
     Exit;     
     }; 
  If f2=0 then
     {
     SetOrder(OP_SELLLIMIT,TradeVol,Bid+x*Point,0,Ask+S  L*Point,Bid-TP*Point,DeepSkyBlue);f2=1; 
     Exit;     
     };};      
If Hour=9 then
   {
  If f3=0 then
     {
     SetOrder(OP_BUYSTOP,TradeVol,Ask+y*Point,0,Bid-SL*Point,Ask+TP*Point,Lime);f3=1; 
     Exit;     
     }; 
  If f4=0 then
     {
     SetOrder(OP_SELLSTOP,TradeVol,Bid-y*Point,0,Ask+SL*Point,Bid-TP*Point,DeepSkyBlue);f4=1; 
     Exit;     
     };};     
   If Hour<>6 then f1=0;
   If Hour<>6 then f2=0;
   If Hour<>9 then f3=0;
   If Hour<>9 then f4=0; 
for cnt=1 to TotalTrades
begin
   If Ord(cnt,VAL_TYPE)=OP_BUY then
     {
     If (Bid-Ord(cnt,VAL_OPENPRICE))>(TS*Point) then 
       {
       If Ord(cnt,VAL_STOPLOSS)<(Bid-TS*Point) then
         {
         ModifyOrder(Ord(cnt,VAL_TICKET),Ord(cnt,VAL_OPENPR  ICE),
         Bid-TS*Point,Ord(cnt,VAL_TAKEPROFIT),Red);
         Exit;
         };
       };
     };
   If Ord(cnt,VAL_TYPE)=OP_SELL then
     {
     If (Ord(cnt,VAL_OPENPRICE)-Ask)>(TS*Point) then
       {
       If Ord(cnt,VAL_STOPLOSS)>(Ask+TS*Point) or
          Ord(cnt,VAL_STOPLOSS)=0 then 
         {
         ModifyOrder(Ord(cnt,VAL_TICKET),Ord(cnt,VAL_OPENPR  ICE),
         Ask+TS*Point,Ord(cnt,VAL_TAKEPROFIT),Red);
         Exit;
         };   
       };
     }; 
   If Ord(cnt,VAL_TYPE)>OP_SELL then     
      (
     If CurTime-Ord(cnt,VAL_OPENTIME)>14400 then        
       {
       DeleteOrder(ord(cnt,VAL_TICKET),Red);
       Exit;
       };
      }; 
 end;    :75 75:   :71 71:

----------


## هادي الكاتب

أخي الأمير شكرا جزيلا وسؤالي ما هذه الكتابة الأشبه بالهيرغريفية

----------


## ibda

السلام عليكم جميعا
اخي الامير شكرا على تفاعلك مع الموضوع
1-
if u think the XT19 is it not Indicator what is that blue and red lines means in the pic i was attached؟
2-
انا (واعوذ بالله من كلمت انا) جديد على عالم الفوركس وكلى امل ان استفيد من خبرتك وخبرات جميع الاعضاء وتقبل تحياتي
3-
عموما حتى اتمكن من حل مشكلة عدم ظهور المؤشر لديكم سوف اقدم مؤشر اخر اتمنى ان تستفيدو منه:
اسم المؤشر:maco indicator 
كيفية عمل الؤشر: 
اذا قطع المؤشر خط الصفر للاسفل ادخل شورت واذا قطع الؤشر خط الصفر للاعلى ادخل لونق. 
وتقبلو تحياتي. 
ابــدا 
Start

----------


## ماجد كو

اخي هل تقصد بالملف الاخير الماكد فهو شكله هكذا 
بالنسبه للملف xt19
لكي يتم تشغيله صح هل يوجد به ملفات اخرى مرفقه معه واين يتم حفظها في ملف الانديكيتور او الاكسبيرت فكما تعلم هناك اكثر من ملف في الريل او الميتا تريد

----------


## هادي الكاتب

ما هو الجديد يا أساتذه بارك الله فيكم

----------


## m3ajid

:A013:    :66 66:  
يجيب الله مطر                       ..................(ياكريم يارب )

----------


## ibda

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
اسف جداً على التأخير في الرد بسبب انشغالي. 
اليكم الموشر في الرفقات الرجاء نسخه إلى مجلد indicators ومن ثم ادراجه على الشارت عن طريق كوستوم انديكيتور. 
وبالمناسبه اذا يسمح لي المشرف ان اضع النظام الموجود في هذا الموقع: http://www.WebTradingSystem.com/    وهو بسعر 99 دولار. اذا يسمح ان اضعه هنا مجانا لاخواني.

----------


## البورصة

ابشرك أحوي أنه ضبط واشتغل علندي على الميتا ترايدر 
ولكن وشو هالنظام الي تشاور المشرف عليه وش استفدت منه طال عمرك ..

----------

